# Reclamation project



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Hello, folks, greetings to all. I'm hoping to get a some answers and maybe share whatever knowledge I have. Forgive me if I ask for help first...

So I saw an old tractor looking lonely and unloved and I bought it. It starts and runs like a dream and it came with a bunch of good stuff, heck the new rubber alone is worth half what I paid for the whole package. Trouble is it will need some work and I'm lost on the matter of properly identifying it.

The fellow I bought it from says it's a Case 460 and it does closely resemble some pictures of a 460 that I found on the web. Here's what I am fairly sure of:

The cover plate the main gearshift lever comes through says CASE on it. There's a standard 4-speed shift-pattern cast into the cover along with C1025, which I assume to be a part or assembly number? I take it this has a split-range tranny because there's a secondary lever on the side of the tranny marked 1-2-3-R...and I'm not sure about that, does that mean I have 12 speeds forwards and 3 reverse plus a low-reverse? There's a spot on the cowling near the steering-wheel where it looks like there might have been an ID plate but that's long gone.

It's got an OHV 4-cylinder engine and some folks have told me it can't be a 460 because that had a six-cylinder engine. I've looked it over fairly closely but all the numbers I find share the same pattern, one letter followed by 4 digits and I take those to be part numbers. I've looked at a number of places where I was told I would find numbers and I'm not seeing them. 

So here's the thing, can any of you good folks point me at where I can find the model and serial numbers on this baby? I've asked every Case dealer within a fair distance but they don't want to hear about old iron.

Help would be appreciated...and my thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its possible the motor couldve been replaced in the past making ID a problem. At least it was salvaged from rusting away or being taken in for scrap .


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Any way for you to post some pictures of your findings? This would really help us with being able to help you. Sometimes peoples memories click in when they see something. Sounds like you have a very interesting project on your hands. Good luck and keep us posted. Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for replying. Pictures I can do, soon as it stops raining. Should I shoot any areas in particular or just take over-all views?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! You could also stroll through tractordata.com and see if you can pick it off from their line ups. Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Correction.... TractorData.com - J.I. Case tractors sorted by power


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

maxvilletom said:


> Thanks for replying. Pictures I can do, soon as it stops raining. Should I shoot any areas in particular or just take over-all views?


Take some over-all pictures, and any areas where you have questions about. Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Folks, I'm touched by your replies, thanks kindly to all of you. I've attached a few snapshots of the tractor; I can always take more if needed. Do they help at all?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks in good shape and that loader is tough! Just got called to dinner, but we'll find it for you by noon tomorrow I'm betting! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Thank you so much...I can't tell you how I wish there had been a site like this when I was doing my first project. I hope I can repay your kindness as time goes by.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, you seem to have a 1958 Case 320 INDUSTRIAL tractor! The transmission is a 12 speed ( 4 speed with 3 ranges ) BUT the engine should be a 4 cylinder Continental diesel ? Your loader looks like an industrial one, but your tractor looks like a farm tractor. Can you take some more pictures of the whole tractor, sides, rear, front? This is what I have come up with so far. Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, friend, that sounds like progress. I'll roll the tractor out and take the bush-hog off and then take more pictures, I'll get them up as soon as I can.

I'm curious about the idea of it possibly being an industrial tractor, I didn't know they came with a 3-point hitch and a PTO...you'll see the back end when I get the pictures up.

Thanks again.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

maxvilletom said:


> Thank you, friend, that sounds like progress. I'll roll the tractor out and take the bush-hog off and then take more pictures, I'll get them up as soon as I can.
> 
> I'm curious about the idea of it possibly being an industrial tractor, I didn't know they came with a 3-point hitch and a PTO...you'll see the back end when I get the pictures up.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, some industrial tractors did come with a 3pt. hitch and PTO. The only thing that leaves me with some doubt, is the front end of your tractor. It appears to be just a farm tractor! Maybe it's the way they built them back then. The new pictures should tell me more. Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

It's been pouring rain here all day so I've taken no new pictures. For the time being I'll put up a few more of the first set...I'll take more as soon as I can if these help not at all.

BTW, I did forget to mention the doohickey on the side of the tractor, you'll see it in the last picture. I don't know what it's called but I think that's the gizmo that you could put a pulley onto, allowing you to power another device via a broad leather belt. I only mention it because it's another thing I wouldn't have expected to see on an industrial tractor.

My thanks to all...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a picture of a Case 541. I can't find a picture of a Case 540, but it has the same gearing as yours. I was wrong about your tractor being an Industrial model, sorry. Does this look like yours?


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Well, friend, it surely does look like there's a lot of similarity there. Is there any chance that you know where the serial numbers would be, to settle the question?

My thanks again...


[Oh no, I just read that the serial numbers are on a plate attached to the cowling, just like the one I said was missing from mine. Am I up the creek without a paddle now?]


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

maxvilletom said:


> Well, friend, it surely does look like there's a lot of similarity there. Is there any chance that you know where the serial numbers would be, to settle the question?
> 
> My thanks again...
> 
> ...


OK, some long shots! Did this tractor ,by some small chance, come with a licence plate? If not, can you get hold of the previous owner to trace back ownership? Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

As to your questions, friend...no, there's no licence plate, farm equipment is exempt here.

Previous owners are a closed door as well. The guy I bought it from had bought it from someone who had only had it for a short time, and he had bought it from the original owner. Apparently the second fellow knew nothing at all about it and the original owner is long dead and gone.

Does this mean I'm sunk?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

maxvilletom said:


> As to your questions, friend...no, there's no licence plate, farm equipment is exempt here.
> 
> Previous owners are a closed door as well. The guy I bought it from had bought it from someone who had only had it for a short time, and he had bought it from the original owner. Apparently the second fellow knew nothing at all about it and the original owner is long dead and gone.
> 
> Does this mean I'm sunk?


NEVER! Well not yet.  Just going to have to try a different approach. Take what information we know for sure and match it up. Do comparisons, even visually. Process of elimination. Note what similarities there are with each tractor that's found. Bye Another Case 310


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

I don't know what to say, friend, aside from the fact that I admire your tenacity.

Again there's similarities and differences. For example the tractor in the picture has a hole at the lower middle of the grille area, mine doesn't. Then again, mine has the side PTO belt drive and the one in the picture doesn't...does that tell us anything?
Heck, I don't even know how late the belt PTO was available, let alone how long there was what looks like a hole to insert a manual crank-handle.

It still comes down to serial numbers, no? I was looking at yesterdaystractors, (ytmag.com) and there's some numbers there that might help if we could only find them on the tractor...surely the only numbers on the tractor weren't on a removable plate? Surely ID numbers were stamped into the major components and the plate was just for easier reference?

I really really hope so, anyway. Thanks for your help, friend.

[ And I just found a picture of a 1957 301. That 310 you sent the picture of was supposed to be a 1959, right? The 1957 looks like a whole generation earlier, maybe two. You'll see what I mean...dang this is confusing.]


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

maxvilletom said:


> I don't know what to say, friend, aside from the fact that I admire your tenacity.
> 
> Again there's similarities and differences. For example the tractor in the picture has a hole at the lower middle of the grille area, mine doesn't. Then again, mine has the side PTO belt drive and the one in the picture doesn't...does that tell us anything?
> Heck, I don't even know how late the belt PTO was available, let alone how long there was what looks like a hole to insert a manual crank-handle.
> ...


Your tractor does have the hole in the grill, it has a cover over it. ( see picture below ) The tractor in the picture has a plate cover where the side pulley on yours is. The pulley was an option on yours that wasn't ordered on this one. The picture you have just posted, is of the same family tractor, just a different version. ( crop tractor ) Can you post more pictures of your tractor, showing full views of both sides, rear, and an over view? Also take pictures of all numbers you find and where they are located. Thanks Bye I added a picture of a 310-B also.


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Friend, I'll get new pics up Saturday or Sunday, apparently it's supposed to stop raining for awhile. :lmao:

I did spend a large part of the day on the phone with Case dealers because I actually found a number on the tractor. The good feeling lasted a minute and a half because even a dealer doesn't know what this number means. (230 RO 2960, on a pad near the oil filter, and that's a letter "O", not a zero, after the "R".)

Unless someone says otherwise it's beginning to look like the only meaningful numbers on the tractor are the ones on the aluminum plate that any idiot with a screwdriver can take off and throw away. I hope I'm wrong about that.

Anyway, I'll get the pics up as soon as I can. (Is there a limit to how many I can post? I have been trying to keep the file-sizes reasonable. )Bye


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just got home from work. Making a living sure cuts into my important time. Sounds good on the pictures. If you run out of file space here for the pictures, I'll PM you my E-mail address and you can send any I need direct to me. Thanks Bye


----------



## maxvilletom (May 1, 2011)

Hello. friend. Forgive me for taking so long to post the new pics, work and weather got in the way. Please let me know if they help at all and thanks again for your help.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting more pictures of your tractor, getting a better idea of how big it is. Have you found any more numbers or even better, manufactures dates? Try looking for time dates stamped into rims, body panels, frames, axles, 3pt. lift arms, anything that will give you a build date. By the dates, we can figure what models were produced in that time frame. Bye


----------

